
WINE 1.9.4 Released - ekianjo
https://www.winehq.org/announce/1.9.4
======
lolo_
Hilarious to see a fix specifically for Ultima IX in this release -
[https://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=13683](https://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=13683)

Ultima IX, apart from being a terrible, awful end to a great series was
renowned for being buggy as hell.

Kudos to the wine developers, if you're fixing things like this, you have an
unbelievable attention to detail!

~~~
Hydraulix989
Reading the messages on this bug shows you how much of a hunt it was. It
turned out to be undocumented messaging behavior in user32.

~~~
davidgerard
The Win32 documentation is sometimes best treated as historical fiction with
an unreliable narrator. This is why Wine has a massive suite of test cases.

~~~
Hydraulix989
That's a clever way of perpetuating vendor lock-in: write shitty documentation
that is still helpful for application developers but also simultaneously makes
life VERY hard for interop layer developers (like the WINE project).

~~~
lolo_
And given MS's business practices in the past (seem a very different company
these days) it's actually pretty believable at least some of this was on
purpose.

Certainly when you take into account all the undocumented API functions used
by office et al.

------
dom96
Funny, I just spent a couple of hours trying to get a game (that my girlfriend
loves) working with Wine on Mac OS X. Wineskin proved to be very useful and
after playing with some settings the game now works perfectly! Kudos to the
Wine contributors :)

------
glossyscr
Out of curiosity: Is there any Windows killer app in 2016 I need WINE for?

~~~
sauere
Photoshop. The only reason i am still running OSX is Photoshop.

~~~
CyberDildonics
If you aren't doing painting you should look into Nuke.

~~~
rits
Do you mind Nuke costs 5x more than Photoshop? Otherwise completely agree.

------
mdip
I'm always curious with releases of Wine about specifically what new software
can be run that couldn't be run with the previous version(s).

It's been a _long_ time since I've done anything with Wine, but I'm pleased to
see that they have a rather comprehensive wiki/application compatibility
database at [https://appdb.winehq.org/](https://appdb.winehq.org/) that
includes detailed instructions for getting things running. The last time I had
a need for Wine, I ended up buying Crossover Office after nearly causing
myself a bald spot trying to get an application working[1]. It's nice to see
such a comprehensive source of help for those of us who are unfamiliar with
the ins and outs of Wine.

[1] IIRC, the setup file was not possible to "just run", whereas Crossover
gave me a "point it at the CD and launch the wizard" approach, though at a $60
cost. I'm not against spending the money, especially since they are actively
involved in contributing to the success of Wine, but it's nice that it's
looking like the product is becoming a lot less necessary for newbs like me. I
guess I'll see how far the mileage goes when I get Ubuntu going on the laptop
I'm currently loading.

------
vanous
I never used wine too much but lately have been utilising it with the
playonlinux configuration front-end (hint: games for kids) and it's great. I
will also test next week one of Minolta's Windows only colorimetric drivers.
Right now, even virtual box didn't do well and we have to use separate box
just for the spectrometers.

------
bobajeff
I wonder if they have any plans on implementing DirectX on top of Vulkan to
make things faster.

~~~
kcbanner
There wouldn't really be a big advantage to that I think. The whole point of
Vulkan is to give more control to the application developer (submit work from
multiple threads, etc).

~~~
Hydraulix989
The statelessness is the advantage, in which case there is a nice mapping onto
DirectX12. Otherwise you'd have to calculate and do Delta state changes
yourself.

Then for DX11 and earlier, the state would be the draw calls themselves so to
speak. You'd be shocked at how many game engines horribly mismanage state.

------
Keyframe
Can anyone tell me if latest Adobe CC (2015) Cloud'n'stuff™ works on WINE?
Namely how Premiere, After Effects, Illustrator, AME, and Photoshop behave in
contrast to Windows? If they work at all.

~~~
mdip
Some do and some don't. I haven't personally tested any of these, but
according to the application database, only Photoshop CC 2015 has reached
"Gold" level of compatiblity.

Photoshop CC 2015 will work with some issues on Arch Linux[1], After Effects
support is limited to version 7[2], Premier CS3 appears to be the only version
with any support at all (Bronze)[3], Illustrator CS 6 is the latest supported
at Silver level[4]

[1]
[https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iI...](https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=32438)

[2]
[https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iI...](https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=32438)

[3]
[https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iI...](https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=32438)

[4]
[https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iI...](https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=32438)

~~~
Keyframe
Ah, thanks. Damn, I use those applications daily in heaviest of workloads
imaginable. I guess it's not for me then. Adobe's applications are the only
thing keeping me on Windows, and I can't live without them.

------
chrisper
I always wondered how safe is it to run something in Wine? (E.g. Steam games)

~~~
Redoubts
What do you mean by safe?

~~~
chrisper
Well, in Windows if you have an Antivirus you will get at least some
notification that something is suspicious. But in Wine you don't have an
Antivirus.

I am just not sure about the worst case scenario.

~~~
donbox
I wonder if Wine ever led a windows virus to infect a linux installation

~~~
terminalcommand
Yes, viruses in Wine actually happened.

That is the reason I'm still dependent on VMs. I don't want to compromise my
main OS.

For further information: [http://askubuntu.com/questions/562388/do-wine-
viruses-only-w...](http://askubuntu.com/questions/562388/do-wine-viruses-only-
work-while-wine-is-running)

~~~
chrisper
I guess if I only use it for 1 Game on Steam I will be fine. The game doesn't
work in a VM.

------
eicossa
has anybody any experience with running the evernote desktop client using wine
?

------
zZorgz
Nitpick: I just don't like seeing the name written out butchered, but it's
Wine not WINE (and the latter looks a lot worse IMO)

~~~
JamesMcMinn
Given that it was originally an acronym, and the logo of the official website
uses block-caps, it's hardly butchering to write it as WINE.

~~~
zZorgz
True. Originally yes. If I were them I'd look into changing their logo but
alas.

